# Waylands Yard Worcester



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone visited yet? Looks good and it's about time Worcester had something decent. They use Method Roastary based in Hereford, not heard of them before.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Just to chime in rather than open my own thread. Been in today and it was very good. I enjoyed a couple of strong, dark cortados. Much darker than I have ever had anywhere else. Lovely. They also offer student discount, which is welcome.

Food is decent too. Eggs benedict with pink (beetroot powder) hollandaise was tasty and decent value. Well worth a visit.


----------

